# Table saw safety



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

You know they put those safety switches on saws for a reason...well i bought my 10" skil from a friend and knew the switch had a problem, well i was going to set up the saw for a 1/4" cut and was holding a 3" x 12" x 1/4" spacer against the blade, reached for the fence lock handle and bumped the switch....well here is the results.....be warned very graphic....

so now i have to have the piece of bone removed from my middle finger and a pin put in. so please fix anything that is even the slightest broke


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papachino said:


> You know they put those safety switches on saws for a reason...well i bought my 10" skil from a friend and knew the switch had a problem, well i was going to set up the saw for a 1/4" cut and was holding a 3" x 12" x 1/4" spacer against the blade, reached for the fence lock handle and bumped the switch....well here is the results.....be warned very graphic....
> 
> so now i have to have the piece of bone removed from my middle finger and a pin put in. so please fix anything that is even the slightest broke


I think you're one very lucky bloke to still have all your fingers. This type of switch as used by Triton is one of the safest that I've come across, the green ON button is recessed and the large red OFF one can be hit by finger, hand, knee or even one's belly!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff I am sorry for you accident, and am thankful for it not being worse, we must always remember safety first and for most. It may not be a conscious one, but we are all one decision away from stupid.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jeff and thanks for sharing your unfortunate accident with us. I hope that it will serve as a reminder of just how dangerous the tools of our hobby and trade can be.

The best switch for any tool is the one at the end of the cord called the "plug". ALWAYS.... and I mean ALWAYS unplug your tool at the source before making ANY adjustment, no matter how minor. This is a method endorsed by Bob and Rick repeatedly on each and every show they made and I could not agree more. Risk is not a word I allow in my shop 

May your recovery be swift and the memory of it be long.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OMG Jeff I am very sorry for your misfortune. I wish you speedy healing and full recovery if such a thing is possible. Thank you for the not-so-subtle-but-necessary reminder of the dangers that are always lurking just a blink away.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very sorry for your accident Jeff

Wishing you speedy recovery

Nicolas


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Jeff, A quick recovery! Had an accident with my table saw, had the blade up way too far, was ripping a piece, when a knot in the wood exploded and I reached down with my left hand out of reflex and caught my thumb with the blade. About 6 stitches inside and 4 or so on the outside and a numb thumb later. Makes you keep your eyes open.

John


----------

